# Raleigh NC Show?



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know anything anything about the show next weekend in Raleigh? Do they have darts or any good vendors? I am thinking about going next weekend.
Thanks


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

sweet there's going to be a show in Raleigh? I'd love any info anyone has as well since it's only an hour away


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

I was actually wondering about this as well. Does anyone have any info. I tried looking online and saw a bunch of snake and lizard stuff but no darts.


----------



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

Heres the shows site http://www.gilaproductions.com/ral/ralmain.html

Look under the exhibitors link, Under the canopy farms should be there. They are good people, and will have darts and supplies at the show.


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

There will be a lot of vendors at this show with darts, though very few advertise them on their websites. Every time I go, I see a ton of darts tossed in among the geckos and suchwhat, very often for pretty good prices. Under the Canopy is by far the main PDF vendor, but LLLReptile will have some (they're probably the only ones who will have any pumilio, but 'ware their high prices) and there are plenty of people who breed the beginner frogs, like D. azureus and D. auratus, and sell them at the show. It's worth a look at any rate, and I'll definitely be there myself!

Best,
Ash


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

nice im going to go bright and early saturday morning and pick me up a pair of tincs or something.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey David,

Me too! I've got one frog reserved that I'm picking up, and I intend to browse around and see what they've got. It's always such a cool place to go. We might just run into each other! Are you bringing Katie?

Best,
Ash


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually she isn't going to be coming since she has to work at the coffee shop. She wants me to call her though right after and tell her what I got haha. I'll probably see you around tomorrow at some point. I looking forward to getting more frogs and possibly some rice flour beetles if they have any and just looking around also.

David


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

PIcked up a pair of Citronellas from UTC. They are looking good so far in the QT.


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

I got a 15T tank from glass cages and UTC set everything up for me.
It's a nice basic set up with a couple of Bromeliads and and another unknown plant. I also got 2 blue auratus'. I wanted some citronellas but when I went back to get everything they were gone.

it was probably you heaven :]
its ok tho I should have just gotten them my first go around.

I just wanted to say the people at UTC are great people and gave me a great deal on everything
I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

I think there were about two or three cits left after I paid for those. I think the trick to these shows is getting early before everything gets really picked over. The people at UTC told me they can reserve stuff for you via email for the show in May, so if you wanted some then just hit them up. Blue and blacks are still pretty good though. Good luck rearing them.


----------

